# Table saw without mitre channel?



## Andrewgray123 (3 Apr 2016)

I've recently purchased an old sawking ets 3151 from an. Old joiners workshop, it was a bargain at £50 with 4 blades and a an additional makita stand for long lengths of wood. However one problem is the lack of a mitre channel, it just has the flat surface. What options do I have in regards to this? I've thought of having a removable angle either side so a sled can sit on the table, then the angle will retain this, but obviously calibration and ensuring these are 100% square is an issue every set up. 
Does anyone have other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## shed9 (3 Apr 2016)

Saws of that type sometimes have the option of fitting a bar to the side which allows a 90 degree fence to slide parallel to the standard fence and crosscut. Do you have or can you get hold of the manual to check you options?

It's possible - even if it's not a factory option on your saw there is nothing stopping you fitting an auxiliary bar and fence. Just may need to be a bit handy at metal working is all.


----------



## Andrewgray123 (3 Apr 2016)

On one side of saw there is an attachment for a bar, I always wonder with just one though, how much chance is there for movement, example with my fence attached, if pressure is applied it will move at the end which isn't locked. 
Would this be the same for a sled attached to the side of it? I'll try and find an example picture of someone else's. 
Can't post image unfortunately but it is a sawking 3151.


----------



## ED65 (7 Apr 2016)

The situation with one of these doesn't seem overly different to what you'd face on a homebuild router table with just a flat piece of sheet goods as the surface, so a workable solution could be done similarly I'd have thought.


----------



## blackrodd (7 Apr 2016)

This is a site saw, just used for general ripping and suchlike, It's not designed for precision work etc.
I've had a couple, very useful.
The only suggestion i have is to check out the edge of the top, and see if you can fix a "U" chanel for the mitre slider and align this edge with the saw blade.
Remember it's likely you have ripping blades, so you may need a different saw blade to get a decent finish.
HTH Regards Rodders

http://www.bidspotter.co.uk/en-gb/aucti ... e0009d517b


----------



## Andrewgray123 (11 Apr 2016)

Thanks guys, I'm thinking of in the future making a new table top for it. Maybe some 6mm ply to cover it. Then attach a sheet of veneered melamine and cut my own tracks in. Hopefully will give me a much more precise table saw at the cost of losing 15mm cutting depth.


----------



## Adam9453 (11 Apr 2016)

Personally I would fit a bar to one or both edges and use this as a slider but if you don't mind losing the small bit of cutting depth then I think it would be quite straightforward to construct a covering table with mitre slot in it.
Check out kreg as they offer nice bits of channel and bits for fairly sensible prices.


----------



## heimlaga (11 Apr 2016)

You cannot convert a site saw into an accurate cabinemaker's saw by any means short of melting 25 site saws in a furnace to cast one cabinetmaker's saw.
They are different tools made for different purposes.

However I used an old home made site saw in my hobby workshop for quite a few years. I used hand tools for the lasdt millimetre when accuracy was needed.


----------

